# Making oral winstrol - CLUMPY



## Foxman101 (Oct 4, 2019)

Hey guys. 

I have some Winny powder, and I’m trying to just mix it with
 Ora-sweet.. or Humco.

However I mixed some up at 50mg a ml in a 30ml
Bottle and no matter how hard I shake and try to mix..
It’s chunky and still in clumps or sticking to the side of the bottle..

Any help or ideas would be awesome,

Maybe use a oil for suspension ? 
Any thought or recipes would be awesome.
My Anavar went into this stuff amazingly at 63mg per ml.


----------



## lk3 (Nov 22, 2019)

you need to heat the shit out of wini and use a lot of ea.
making a suspension the way you are intending will not come out good.

ea+gly works can add some for of pg in to help holds more uniform solution.

heat is your friend


----------

